# Blindsight and Truesight



## Istar (Aug 25, 2010)

Okay I have found Blindsight in the manuals, but not "Truesight".

What is it and where in the books is the definition.

Cheers


----------



## No Name (Aug 25, 2010)

It lets you see invisible stuff within that range (found in MM2).


----------



## Istar (Aug 26, 2010)

No Name said:


> It lets you see invisible stuff within that range (found in MM2).




Doesnt blindsight do that.

Is truesight better, as it lets you see invisible objects as well as invisible creatures that move.

I will look up, maybe it will let me spot secret doors as well.


----------



## No Name (Aug 26, 2010)

Truesight will let you see an invisible monster. Blindsight will let you see an invisible monster in a dark room.


----------



## ppaladin123 (Aug 26, 2010)

They get definitions in Monster Manual 2:



> A creature that has blindsight can clearly see creatures or objects  within a specified range and within line of effect, even if they are  invisible or obscured. The creature otherwise relies on its normal  vision.







> A creature that has truesight can see invisible creatures and objects  within a specified range as long as they are also within line of sight.





It sounds like truesight lets you see through illusions/magical invisibility but doesn't give you any special ability to see in the dark. Blindsight lets you see invisible creatures whether they are invisible because of magic or because of environmental conditions (total darkness, for example). A creature with both darkvision and truesight would have something similar to blindsight but would still rely on its eyes and could be blinded. A creature with blindsight doesn't even need eyes...


----------



## Dr_Ruminahui (Sep 1, 2010)

It sounds also that there is a difference in when they can see:

Truesight needs line of sight (LOS), but not line of effect (LOE).
Blinsight needs LOE but not LOS.

Which in odd situations can cause a difference - for example, blindsight could see the assassin behind the tend (blocks LOS but not LOE), but not behind the transparent forcefield (blocks LOE but not LOS)... and vice versa for true sight.

Now, if the creature with blindsight also had regular vision, it could use its regular vision to spot the guy behind the force field... that said, a LOT of creatures with blindsight are, well, blind.


----------

